# Bind Listen on alternate Port



## codeguru111 (Dec 15, 2010)

If I have to make bind listen to a specific port no for any ip, say for ip 1.2.3.4 listen on port 5353, how do I accomplish this in freeBSD. I'm using bind version 9.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2010)

Exactly the same as you would on any other system that runs BIND.


----------



## codeguru111 (Dec 15, 2010)

I suppose

```
listen-on {1.2.3.4 port 5353; bla; bla;};
```
is the way to do this. But this one is not working for me in FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2010)

No, that's not correct. It should be something like:

```
listen-on port 5353 { 1.2.3.4; };
```

http://www.bind9.net/manuals


----------



## gkontos (Dec 15, 2010)

codeguru111 said:
			
		

> I suppose
> listen-on {1.2.3.4 port 5353; bla; bla;};
> is the way to do this. But this one is not working for me in freeBSD.


Does the client know that it should ask on port 5353 ?


----------

